# Payroll Calculator 1.0



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a real simple basic payroll calculator I did. It's nothing fancy and has a few drawbacks.

They are:
No areas for tax deferment stuff such as 401ks, insurance, or any other item that can be taxed deferred. Also no head of household, only Married and single options

State taxes - I really did not want to try and come up with 50 different tax tables for the states. So you can enter a percentage for each employee on how much to deduct. 

The cool stuff is you can generate pay stubs, keep a nice database that is easily searchable by dates. View totals for all employees. Comes with the 2013 federal tax tables and when 2014 rolls around you can click a button to download the new tables 

This is totally free. 

You can download it here 

Requirements are Windows based computers and the net framework 4.0

Some screen shots below. Also if you find any bugs please let me know.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Badazzed as always. Wish it were good on apple though


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good job Pat, is this a beta version?

....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Good job Pat, is this a beta version?
> 
> ....


yea for the most part, I want to add another tab page that will display the employers responsibility's as well. I think that would be helpful. Maybe a few reports so you know how much to send in to the uncle sam every quarter. Also was thinking of adding a section for workers comp also.

I dunno, it might help a new guy understand that it's not cheap having employees.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

One other thing I forgot to add was a back up feature. I'm a big back up guy, you never know when something might take a crap and all your data would be lost. I will add that later and post when it's done.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's really cool Pat!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, just need to make it as an iOS app. Come to the dark side.....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Yep, just need to make it as an iOS app. Come to the dark side.....


I dunno man - I hear it's really dark over there :whistling2: To be honest the last time I touched a mac was my dads Apple 2+ back in the late 80's. I would be clueless on them. I though but don't know for sure but don't mac's run windows programs?

Pat


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno man - I hear it's really dark over there :whistling2: To be honest the last time I touched a mac was my dads Apple 2+ back in the late 80's. I would be clueless on them. I though but don't know for sure but don't mac's run windows programs?
> 
> Pat


You can install a parallel system to support both operating programs, but, then you have to install a antivirus, and it slows your computer right down, or you can get the windows operating system installed, but you have to reboot your computer every time you would like to switch between mac and Microsoft. 

Personally I have a mac, and I am dying to be able to use quickbooks and some good payroll software but I can't find anything that will work with my mac without installing the Microsoft operating system. I cant wait till I can get a PC as Mac is definitely harder to keep a business organized. IMO


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the bootcamp installed where you had to restart every time you switch OS. Definitely a pain. My bookkeeper says that the new mac quickbooks is really close to the windows. I run windows quickbooks since when I started using it about 5 years ago the Mac version definitely sucked in comparison. Am thinking of getting a dedicated little windows PC just for my quickbooks. Almost goes against my religion! ;-)


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I have the bootcamp installed where you had to restart every time you switch OS. Definitely a pain. My bookkeeper says that the new mac quickbooks is really close to the windows. I run windows quickbooks since when I started using it about 5 years ago the Mac version definitely sucked in comparison. Am thinking of getting a dedicated little windows PC just for my quickbooks. Almost goes against my religion! ;-)


Yea, I am saving to get a new pic for business. I feel like a caveman having to do everything manually instead of just being able to use quick books and a payroll software.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Yea, I am saving to get a new pic for business. I feel like a caveman having to do everything manually instead of just being able to use quick books and a payroll software.


Just wondering why you and a few others in this thread use macs? Not trying to start a war between windows and macs, as they both have their place. When I think of macs, I think of CAD, or video editing, photo stuff. That's about it. Is it because of the virus deal? 

It just seems if your going to run a business or do normal things you can't go wrong with a windows based computer.

Again not trying to start a war between the two, Just wondering why people use macs for every day computing.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, it is because I won an ipad2 and it was the first trouble free computr/smart phone/etc device I ever owned. No freezing, crashing, etc. I just turn it on and it works. I still use a PC for work, only because it is the last PC that has not died on us. Once it goes, it will probably be a MacAir running Parallels for me. My wife and kids have a MacAir currently. I know, everyone says that I just need to buy a better PC, but I would rather not roll the dice and gamble anymore. HP, Dell, and Asus have all let me down in a 2 year time span. I hear from the android guys too "you just need to use an XYZ, it is not android's fault your Motorola, HTC, etc phones were bad." I do not want to have to worry about finding the right brand and model to be reliable. I just want to buy a dang computer and have it work well without have to search for new drivers, put up with freezing, or whatever else. 

Only thing I do not like about the Macs is the file system. I have a hard time with that since I have only used Windows stuff before. I have a hard time moving stuff around, copying folders and files, etc. I am sure it is because I just have not figured it out yet, but Windows is easier for file management for me.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You make a great point. Not everybody wants to sit up all night figuring out why they keep getting BSD or a zillion other issues that can drive windows users crazy. Like you said, you just want to turn it on and do you thing. For me fixing computers "Hardware and software" is a hobby and been doing it for years" It's fun "for the most part" The computer I'm using right now I have had since 2007. It's just a simple dual core amd processor using a Asus motherboard. Built it myself and ordered everything from Newegg. Love that place as they have reviews for everything and most of the reviews are from experienced people.

For me one of the most over looked but I think the most important part is the power supply you use. Also the quality of parts for the mother board. Cheap capacitors and other chipset stuff will fail with in a year or two. This is why I always tell people to stay away form those budget computers.

Also Windows 7 is a great OS, It's Microsoft best OS ever. Xp was the second and windows 98 was the third. Windows 7 for has been very stable and I will keep it as long as I can. 

Pat


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering why you and a few others in this thread use macs? Not trying to start a war between windows and macs, as they both have their place. When I think of macs, I think of CAD, or video editing, photo stuff. That's about it. Is it because of the virus deal?
> 
> It just seems if your going to run a business or do normal things you can't go wrong with a windows based computer.
> 
> ...


It's what I had before starting the company. I am going to buy a pc as soon as I can


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

As I've said before, we've always had macs. Well actually I started with an Atari 800, but that was a long time ago! 
Besides it just working, they have always had great service. I always buy the three year extended AppleCare warranty. On our previous computer it had some weird issue. I brought it in a few times over the warranty period. They never got it totally fixed, but since I had brought it in for the same issue several times, even though it had passed the warranty by a couple months when It finally died, they gave me a grand new one. This was probably 6 years ago, can't even remember exactly how long. I've been using that replacement one ever since. 
I've been thinking lately that it'd be nice to get a shiny new computer, and I could get the college discount since I've got a couple kids in college. It's kinda like my 1998 suburban though, the damn thing keeps working so its hard to justify buying a new one.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I just picked up a PC yesterday finally, installed quickbooks, and just realizing all the work I have in front of me to get everything up to date. Entering all the information that I have manually kept track of this year. There is a lot to learn with quickbooks but hopefully there is a faster way to enter all the information than what it first appears to be! Or ill be back in a month!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Pat installing this now and will try it out next week.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just picked up a PC yesterday finally, installed quickbooks, and just realizing all the work I have in front of me to get everything up to date. Entering all the information that I have manually kept track of this year. There is a lot to learn with quickbooks but hopefully there is a faster way to enter all the information than what it first appears to be! Or ill be back in a month!



There are quickbooks pro guys out there that you can hire for an hour or two to help you set it all up and show you a few things. I know a few here have done it and thought it was money well spent.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks Pat installing this now and will try it out next week.


Cool, let me know if any bugs or if you think it needs something else.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

First thing I noticed was when clicking company info I get this unhanded exception error. 

Windows 7 x 64



> System.Drawing
> Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
> Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
> CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
> ...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm - can you look in MyDocuments and see if you have a folder named payroll and see if there are files in that folder?

Tested it in windows 8 but they were virtual machines.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also was there a little more information at the beginning of the error?

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes two xml files, two text files, and one rich text file. I have a screenshot but can't seem to get anything to host or upload right now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is the error Pat. Its in the font.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried looking at the picture but it was to small.

I can't figure it out, ran in it another machine that was windows 7 64 bit and it worked with no issues. The fonts on that form are the same as the main program. "Verdana Font" Which I though was a standard font

Can you open the employees form?

Appreciate you helping me on this.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy, when you have a chance can you re dowload it and install it again. It's a long shot but I'm hoping I fixed the issue. 

Thanks

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Will do Pat.

Edit it fixed it!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering why you and a few others in this thread use macs? Not trying to start a war between windows and macs, as they both have their place. When I think of macs, I think of CAD, or video editing, photo stuff. That's about it. Is it because of the virus deal?
> 
> It just seems if your going to run a business or do normal things you can't go wrong with a windows based computer.
> 
> ...


PC for work, iPad for all else hell I only use my iphone to make and awnser calls, all else is done with iPad. Got to have my PC for all work related items, software etc. heck how else would I run Pats software.....


----------

